# FA Blackjack Concentrate



## RainstormZA (1/2/21)

Hi all

It's been too long since I was on here.

Anyway my housemate has a thing for aniseed flavoured juice and he's attempting to try and cut back on his smoking as he feels he smokes too much (costing him too much in the long run with the lockdown).

I have found FA Blackjack concentrate at the online vaping supplies shop that I buy regularly from. I've also googled Blackjack recipes to try and imitate the one my housemate has in his possession. He says it's old now, I think 4 years and it's lost most of the flavour. Ok back to the recipes, I can't find a recipe to indicate how many % I should be using and etc... The site is a bit vague - says 3% and add more if needed. Should I follow that? 

The recipes I've found online so far, ask for too many variables and he prefers it to be like his anise/licorice sweets. He also doesn't like to vape sweet stuff.

Wanting to find out if others have had experience with this aniseed flavour and maybe toss some advice my way?

PS: The Blackjack recipes I've searched on here are not anise flavoured, more of fruity types.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Timwis (1/2/21)

I use FA Blackjack mixed with fruits for a fruity Blackjack that i love but that isn't what you are looking for. i also just mix it as a single flavour as it tastes just like the Blackjack chews for my wife and isn't oversweet so it works great as a single flavour!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis (1/2/21)

Timwis said:


> I use FA Blackjack mixed with fruits for a fruity Blackjack that i love but that isn't what you are looking for. i also just mix it as a single flavour as it tastes just like the Blackjack chews for my wife and isn't oversweet so it works great as a single flavour!


Another option is mixing it with FA Anise, sometimes keeping things simple yields better results!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## alex1501 (2/2/21)

RainstormZA said:


> Ok back to the recipes, I can't find a recipe to indicate how many % I should be using and etc... The site is a bit vague - says 3% and add more if needed. Should I follow that?



https://vapable.com/product/blackjack-vintage-italiano-flavour-concentrate/

If you check reviews @ the bottom of that page, they are fairly recent and people seem to be happy with 3-4%.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis (2/2/21)

alex1501 said:


> https://vapable.com/product/blackjack-vintage-italiano-flavour-concentrate/
> 
> If you check reviews @ the bottom of that page, they are fairly recent and people seem to be happy with 3-4%.


I use it 4% stand alone but less when using with fruits!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA (2/2/21)

Thanks, guys. We'll give the Blackjack a try and see how it pans out. If he's not happy with it, I'll order the Anise as suggested by @Timwis. He is very picky with flavours and he loves his aniseed sweets but they are not that sweet, I've tried one myself. I don't mind them but they're not my favourite. Lol.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RainstormZA (3/2/21)

Sorry guys, @Timwis @alex1501 

What percentage nicotine should I be using for the house mate? As I'm using 3mg (DL), his is a MTL so I would think to up the nicotine for his juice.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## takes (3/2/21)

When I just came off the stinkies I used 12mg MTL but it can be harsh on the throat if he tends to chain vape, I would take it down to 9 and later down to 6 depending on the user

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis (3/2/21)

RainstormZA said:


> Sorry guys, @Timwis @alex1501
> 
> What percentage nicotine should I be using for the house mate? As I'm using 3mg (DL), his is a MTL so I would think to up the nicotine for his juice.


9mg maybe if it's not quite enough they will just vape a bit more!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## alex1501 (3/2/21)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## RainstormZA (3/2/21)

Thanks guys, my stuff arrived today and its been mixed. So gonna give it a few days steep before trying it out. I've had to add some WS23 to the mix to bring out a bit of the flavour - it does help a bit so hopefully it'll turn out better in a few days.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA (4/2/21)

takes said:


> When I just came off the stinkies I used 12mg MTL but it can be harsh on the throat if he tends to chain vape, I would take it down to 9 and later down to 6 depending on the user


Yeah I would think so too but he smokes 10mg so I’ve used 9mg to be on the safe side. Needless to say, vaping newly mixed juice wasn’t a good idea - made him cough a bit. It was quite strong for me but I got used to it quickly which is weird. Maybe I needed that kick. 

if the flavour doesn’t mature after a week, I’ll get the aniseed concentrate and play around a bit. I feel it does need a bit of improvement flavour wise.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

